# 5, m, saint john, New Brunswick, CDN



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i am currently fostering 5 adult males. they need good homes with special love. 

available:
Zen, aprox. 1yr old. PEW. suspected heart condition. has appointment to see vet and get medication. may not be up to long distance travel and so may need to be adopted within the maritimes. he is very laid back and very sweet. i have not met a more easy going rat in all my time with rats.



















Vandikereserved, approx. 1.5-2yr old. aqouti hooded. currently being treated for myco flare. slightly overweight. sweet, curious boy. i suspect he will be up for long distance travel once his breathing clears up. 



















Boyo, approx 1.5-2yr old. aqouti self. VERY active. a bit skittish currently but is adjusting well. he acts like a little teenaged boy. very inquisitive and adventurous. will be fine for long distance travel. 



























Notorious, near 3yrs. black mismarked hooded. very overweight but otherwise healthy. will need to be adopted within the maritimes due to age, it is unlikely he would do well in long distance travel. he is bonded to ace and will need to be adopted with him. 

Ace, 3+ years. black veriberk with head spot. of good weight and health. he has been used to be an alpha and if integrated with others will take that position. very loving of his subordinates and his humans. i have already received many kisses from this sweet man and he has only been in my care for one day so far. he is bonded to notorious and will need to be adopted together. due to age it is unlikely he would do well with long distance travel and will need to be adopted within the maritimes. 

these boys are all currently living together and are doing well in that group. we are also working on litter box training with promising results. 

these boys are part of the Canadian rat rescue effort and there is a train leaving early in july heading into Ontario and even as far as New York. for more information on this rescue effort and the train please see this link 

transport in the maritimes can be provided from saint john into fredericton, moncton, and as far into nova scotia as halifax.

pictures to come


----------

